# June "Sunglasses and/or Hats" Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*goldenluver - Shianna*









*GriffynsMom*









*harlowsmom - Harlow*









*Heidi36oh - Jack*









*HUDSON - Hudson*









*Jazzys_Mom - Jasmine Pearl*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Joe - Kia*








*Kai*








*kteelynn212 - Fenway*









*lovestofly - Putz*









*Mina - Cosmo*









*moverking - Sadie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Oaklys_Dad - Oakly*









*Rachels_Mom - Rachel*









*RickGibbs - Samson*









*RiMan - Samson*









*Robs_GRs - Liam*









*sammie - Samantha*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Shirley - Amber*









*Spoonerpaws - Spooner*









*trainwrecka - Mayzy*









*Vierka - Kia & Lila*


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This time I voted for Mina's picture of Cosmo. I love that shot, he looks like Elvis


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

another hard choice.


----------



## batemanterry (Dec 17, 2005)

*Sunglasses*

My grandson and I was viewing all of the photo's today and trying to decide who to vote for.. It was a very tough choice as everyone was GREAT! Looking at these pictures of the wonderful and great animals you can see the loyality and love they have for their owner(s) in their eyes and on how their posture is. It is like they were enjoying posing for the photos! 
I am a Disabled Veteran and had planned on making the Army a career and staying on active duty for thirty years or more, but in 1985 while conducting a operation I was injuried and fours years later the injury was not any better and had taken me off worldwide deployability and at the sametime I could not stand before my Soldiers as a Non Commisioned Officer, (NCO) and lead and set the example for them to follow. I elected to take the retirement instead of training for a non-combat job. We moved back to North Carolina so our girls could grow up and go to school in a fairly drug and gang free enviroment. As soon as we got here my dad told me a family friend had saved a litter of Austrialian Shepard puppies and was giving us the first pick before selling the rest. We picked a female and named her Candy. Candy grew up with us and was so faithful and loyal. She would watch over the girls outside like a mother. When we were happy she was and when we were sad you could see the tears come from her eyes. Candy knew what "Good Dog and Bad Dog" meant. When you said Good Dog she was so happy and that little nub of a tail was wagging a hundred miles a hour. When she did something wrong and you said Bad Dog, she would drop her head and then look up like she was saying I am sorry, please forgive me. There was so many tricks she did and one was where I could go Bang, dead dog! Candy would lay down and roll over on her back and with her feet up and her head to oneside lay there like she was gone and remained that way until I said Good Dog! Candy remained with us for about Seventeen years. When she passed we cried like we had lost a family member. While I was burying her I cried like I had lost my best friend. Candy was only the second dog that had remained with my family and I until they died. The first was General. He was a mix of German Shepard, Collie and Warr Beard. My grand pa said we would each take and pick one pup and we had to get rid of the rest and of the two we kept we would see who had picked the best. To say General was the best. My grandpa's dog went wild and had to be put down. I was about twelve years old when we got General. I went into the Army when I turned eighteen and about seven years later Mom had to have him put to sleep because he became blind and had wandered to the road. She found him laying in a ditch on her way home from work oneday and being afraid he would get run over, she took him to the Vet and had him put to sleep. I truly believe when I get to Heaven both General and Candy will be there waiting for me, along with all of my family and friends that had went before me.
When Candy died it took a very long time before I even tried to bring another dog home and all three times I had to return them because the hurt for Candy was still so strong and these little ones just could not take her place. I have wanted to get another Austrilian, but the wife(boss) and grandchildren(supervisors) want a Golden Retiever. As I have looked at your site and all of these pictures and all of the material I have read on them, I have come to realize these beautiful creatures are the right ones for our family. The main reasons is the loyality and the gentleness. I feel if we got a older dog it would bond with us and love us as long as we give as we get. However I also feel if we got a puppy and it was allowed to grow up alongside us all, it would bond and know us all just the same as a child growing up. I hope to save enough money to be able to afford one of these fine animals soon. All of the animals in the pictures were super. I now see why folks love them so much and feel the way they do about them. I even now understand why your organization is so concerned when adopting a retriever out and demanding in the contract to have visits unanounced to check on the wefare of the animals. These fine animals have such a big heart and love for their families and to be mistreated by them, does nothing but break their hearts. I agree that they need to be checked on to insure what happened to them the first time will never again be a part in their lives again. I know there is no way I could ever be cruel to such a fine beautiful animal, but friends there are those out there who take their worldly troubles out on the very ones who love them unconditionally and with all their heart and mind. It almost brings tears to my eyes just thinking how could someone be so cruel to a beautiful loyal animal.
Thank you all for the love, care and devotation you have in insuring that ever retriever who comes to you will always be cared for and never again mistreated if you all have anything to say about it. I hope everyone who is found guilty of these crimes will be given the max for the hurt they have done to a fine animal. I pray that the judge they faces is a Golden Retriever owner! What better way for justice to be served!
May GOD bless you all and your families and keep all of you safe and well always! May GOD bless your organization and allow it to grow and prosper greatly everyday! Keep up the great work! I hope oneday soon my family and I can be a full member along side all of you when we are able to obtain a Golden Retriever. Keeps us in your prayers and who knows oneday you might see our beautifuil Retriever on here.
Yours Truly
Terry Bateman


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Terry....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Terry - what a touching letter!! Skyler gives 'ya a "damnTootin" from the Bridge.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Riman's version of Samson got my vote....he's so badass in that pic, with his hat on sideways!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Riman's version of Samson got my vote....he's so badass in that pic, with his hat on sideways!!


And RiMan's pretty proud of that picture.... Samson will pose better than Cosmo. Riley, Aleesha and I got our pictures of Samson, but gave up on Cosmo...because he just kept knocking the glasses off as quick as we put them on.

We went to the store and came back and Mina had the Cosmo picture done. Not sure how she got it though.....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I voted for Kai... 

Not because he is in the lead but because he is simply adorable!!! 
It is obvious that the poor guy was put through an ordeal of posing and had to be convinced to wear this weared thing on your head and eyes, at the expense of looking goofy but he still looks great!!! 

There isn't a single boggy in his nose or nasty dribly bits in his mouth!!! He is just spotless!!! Wonderful looking dog!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I voted for Shannia because we LOVE Mickey & she looks so DANG cute in that hat...


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

Shirley said:


> I voted for Kai...
> 
> Not because he is in the lead but because he is simply adorable!!!
> It is obvious that the poor guy was put through an ordeal of posing and had to be convinced to wear this weared thing on your head and eyes, at the expense of looking goofy but he still looks great!!!
> ...


Hihi hihi yes... thank you


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

*Great Pictures!!*

This is a fun one! Great pictures, everyone! Made my day...


----------



## Darnpilot (Jun 5, 2007)

Its nice to see Mya getting some votes...she is so cute! 

Mya was our best girl. She passed last year from her cancer at only 5 years old. We rescued her when she was 2.5 years old, and she gave us so much joy. 

She went through chemo and did her best to fight the cancer, but it came back just as she was supposed to finish the 6 months of treatment. Her vet came to our home and she passed with dignity and grace in our arms.

When she came to us, she had never been in water. We introduced her to our pool, and she never looked back. She was swimming laps within an hour! The photo is of her on her floatie (she could get up on it all by herself) in our pool, where she loved to swim and cool off.

Her last summer we all went on vacation from our Florida home to visit friends at their lake cottage on the shores of Lake Huron in Canada. Even though she was undergoing her chemo, she had a great time frolicking in the cool waters of the lake. We'll cherish those memories. We flew up there in our airplane, and Mya loved to fly. Heck, she loved to go anywhere her humans were going!

We miss our girl, but are now, finally, looking for another rescue golden to adopt.

Jeff


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She was definitely a charmer on her float.

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I was soooooooooo torn on which pic to choose. I looked & looked & debated & debated some more. For me, this was the most difficult vote yet. I could have been happy with any of the choices; however, this month's vote from me went to Priska because that orange hat is just perfect for her & she looks so totally cool wearing it. She's stylin'


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Four days left to vote...


----------

